# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Aide pour crer un logiciel

## mika51

bonjour j'aurait besoin de votre aide. Je voudrait crer un logiciel de chronomtrage pour les course de karting. Je vous demande cela car mes comptence en informatique son vraiment limiter  ::cry::  alors pouriez vous me dire comment faire svp ( en detail si cela vous est possible ) merci a vous et surtout merci a celui ou celle que va m'aider   ::roll:: 

a+++++

----------


## Auteur

bonjour et bienvenue,

-Dans un premier temps, il faut choisir le langage : C++, Java, Pascal, VB ?

-Il faut chronomtrer une course. Il faut synchroniser le dpart du chrono avec un "top dpart" : communication entre un PC et un lment extrieur. Egalement synchroniser l'arrt du chrono avec les arrives.

-Interface : faut-il chronomtrer un concurrent ou plusieurs ? Dans le second cas, il faut prvoir autant de bouton "stop" que de concurrents et donc autant d'affichages de la dure coule. Il faut un bouton "dpart" qui fera partir tous les chronos en mme temps.

----------


## mika51

pour le language en va aller au + simple donc je ,e sait trop c e quelle. J'ai souvent entendu parler de java mes je croit que vous en connaisser beaucoup + que moi.

Ce serait pour plusieur concurrent ( 40 max )   un peu comme la formule 1 .

pour l'element exterieur je panse a la web-cam. comme elle enregistre le passage et donc s'enregistre automatiquement sur le pc.donc le temps est encore inconnue (entre 30 s et 30 m ) ce depent du nembre de tours.

cela permet a plusieur pilote de tourner en meme temps.

voila je croit que g tout dit. et donc maintenant je voudrait savoir uel logiciel et quelle langage il faut avoir pour faire ca. et comment en detail rentre toute les donner merci encore de votre aide et j'espere que vous pourait m'aider pour finaliser mon projet.

----------


## Auteur

Je ne connais pas grand chose en Java  ::oops::  

Maintenant, il y un problme dlicat  rsoudre : rcuprer les images de la webcam. Personnellement, j'ignore totalement la marche  suivre. 

Est-ce le constructeur fournit des bibliothques, du code sous diffrents langages, donne des explications sur la manire de recueillir les images ?




> comme elle enregistre le passage et donc s'enregistre automatiquement sur le pc


-se dclenche-t-elle  chaque passage (un peu comme les radars) ? Et dans ce cas pend-elle *1* photo du concurrent ?
ou
-fait-elle un enregistrement en continu ? Dans ce cas c'est au logiciel de dtecter les passages.

----------


## TrYde

Bonjour, 

Chaque fois que j'ai fait du karting, la mthode d'identification des karts  chaque passage tait la mme, un metteur plac sur le devant du kart, dans la plaque (interchangeable) qui a le numro inscrit dessus. Ds lors un capteur contactless plac  la ligne de dpart permet d'enregistrer de manire assez fiable le passage d'un pilote.

Pour le langage, je pencherais plus vers le c# / delphi que pour le java. Tu dois prendre en compte la possibilit que 40 personnes passent la ligne en mme temps, et il te faut donc un systme trs ractif (interuptions ?) pour ne pas en manquer un. Je vois a comme un double systme, pour rpartir les charges. Une appli console bte et rapide (en C ?) qui se contente de rcuperer et stocker les temps, et une appli intelligente qui rcupre a en continu (via un socket, pipe, mailbox, etc) et qui mouline les temps pour faire un joli tableau avec les noms des pilotes et le classement.

----------


## Auteur

> Chaque fois que j'ai fait du karting, la mthode d'identification des karts  chaque passage tait la mme, un metteur plac sur le devant du kart, dans la plaque (interchangeable) qui a le numro inscrit dessus. Ds lors un capteur contactless plac  la ligne de dpart permet d'enregistrer de manire assez fiable le passage d'un pilote.


c'est l'idal ! A la suite de mon prcdent message, je suis demand comment identifier de manire automatique un pilote sur les photos prises.

----------

